# 3 Cycle Memo



## bubblebuddy73 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have currently been working on BLD and use M2 / Y perm, and can average about 3:50.xx. I use purely visual memo for it. I also know 3 cycle but cant memo for it. When ever I try and memo a cube for 3 cycle it seems like there is sooooo much I have to remember. I have heard of people using the "shapes of the cycles" to memo permutation but I never fully understood it. Can someone elaborate on how they memo the cube for 3 cycle?
- Thanks!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't understand this. For M2 you need to memo a maximum of 12 edges and 8 corners from pools of 24 and 24 possible edge-positions and corner-positions. (orientation matters)

For (orient-first +) 3 cycle you have to memo a maximum of 12 edges and 8 corners from pools of 12 and 8 possible edge-positions and corner-positions. (orientation does'nt matter)

So I don't understand how you could have trouble with the permuting phase. 

For orient-first+3-cycle you would have to memo "bad edge positions" and "bad corner rotations" also for the orientation phase. Are you sure that you have trouble with the permuting phase?


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jul 7, 2008)

well...I dont fully understand what you are saying about how orientation doesn't matter.... But my question is, when people say they are memorizing the shapes of the cycles what do they mean?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd like to know how can you memo M2 visually?
If you can trace stickers, why can't you trace pieces?


----------



## MistArts (Jul 8, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I'd like to know how can you memo M2 visually?
> If you can trace stickers, why can't you trace pieces?



I do that. I tap the sticker/piece of the target and memo the taps.


----------

